# Two Sierras using John Underhill blanks



## CalumetWoodworks (Apr 26, 2016)

Turned these two over the weekend. First up is a viper skin blank on a 24k gold Sierra twist.

Second pen is a ring neck pheasant blank on gunmetal Sierra twist. 

I have to say, John Underhill is one of the most creative blank makers in our industry. It was a pleasure to turn these, the acrylic was like butter!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 28, 2016)

They both look great.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

